
Ask HN: How can we really help environment? - PirxThePilot
I&#x27;v read [1] and started wondering if there&#x27;s any research on how we can act to save our environment with the real impact.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;qz.com&#x2F;920561&#x2F;conscious-consumerism-is-a-lie-heres-a-better-way-to-help-save-the-world&#x2F;
======
blanche_
[https://www.drawdown.org/](https://www.drawdown.org/) It has research backing
each solution and

